

Career planning: What is your path? - daigoba66
http://ayende.com/blog/168865/career-planning-what-is-your-path

======
daigoba66
Discussion from previous article in series:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8481487](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8481487)

